# Sunroof can't find home



## RickDyke (May 14, 2005)

Hi, 

Newbie here, I read through the posts on sunroofs but did not see any discussion on my problem. We have a 2005 Altima with a sunroof that the dealer had installed after we purchased the vehicle. 6 months later, when my wife turns off the car, the window gets about half way closed and can't decide to close or open. We took it in for service, they stated it just needed to be cleaned. 1 week later we have the same problem again. Living in Seattle area, I'm afraid she's going to get wet one day! I was wondering, do they have a sensitivity setting to keep from crunching hands or little kids? Any info would be appreciated, Thank You 

Regards,

Rick


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Clearly a dealer issue. Keep taking it back to them (or different dealers, provided its covered under warranty) until you are satisfied. If not, call Nissan's customer service dep't and explain whats going on.


----------

